# E30 M3 to be reissued in 2004



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

From CNN:

BMW to unveil "Back to Roots" M3 
BMW's M division brand manager Tom Salkowski reported to the
press today that his division has been working on a
limited-production run of the world renowned E30 chassis M3 for a
mid 2004 release as the "E30 M3". 

Salkowski told the press, "We wanted to bring back the car that made us
famous," and "If it wasn't for the E30 M3, BMW would not be where it is
today." One of the most successful touring cars of all time, the E30 M3 has
been a cult car since it's introduction in Europe in 1986. 

Salkowski stressed that the car would be very close to the original, while being
completely redesigned from the ground up. The interior and exterior will reflect
the original in almost every detail. Salkowski noted "We wanted to make it a
lightweight true to it's purpose race car that can be driven on the street." 

We are told the car will be motivated by an updated version of the car's original
S14 engine, to be named the S16. "We wanted to keep it's character" Salkowski
stated. He didn't go into details, but suggested that through the use of many of
the new technologies in the current M engines and the new V12 in the 760 sedan, they have been able to get over 300 horsepower from this 2.5 liter 4
cylinder motor. Weighing under 2800 pounds, this car will be a real rocket,
possibly the fastest vehicle BMW will have produced. 

The head of BMW's design division Chris Bangle noted that the design for the
vehicle would be basically unaltered, with the same "quirky" lines and
"boy-racer" look that keeps the car so original. "It was a unique process" Bangle
said, "We had to work within the lines of this vehicle from the mid-eighties and
update it without losing it's original look. Bangle, when asked about the criticism
he has garnered from many of his recent designs, stated that it was not a
redesign, just a freshening. 

The car will be unveiled this coming April at the New York International Auto
Show to the anxiously awaiting public.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

I had to check the calendar. It's not anywhere near April.

Is this real, haus? This strikes me as utterly implausible.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If it's true, then... *drool*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *If it's true, then... *drool* *


I figure it can't be. And, for the sake of my finances, it better not be.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

:yikes: This should be interesting if true.................


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

A search on the CNN site for this came up empty, so...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *A search on the CNN site for this came up empty, so... *


Yup. I tried that already.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The show is indeed in April

http://www.autoshowny.com/

I'm checking some other sources. I'll post if I find something.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to break the news, but it's probably hoax.

I've found the below link on Roadfly

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e30m3/forum.php?postid=1521855&page=1


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *The show is indeed in April
> 
> http://www.autoshowny.com/
> 
> I'm checking some other sources. I'll post if I find something. *


Um... the NY Auto Show is always held in April (at least for the last decade or so...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh yeah, it's fake- http://212.190.116.226/news.php?cI4Dj8jx


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Yea, after closing the box, a new one for fakednews.com opened.

Clever, though!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Yup, I've been duped, sorry guys!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

:lmao: 

BMW won't build cars that are replicas of the original, and I hope they don't. It would be fantasic to have a car like this, 300hp I-4, 2800lbs, etc; but cloning an E30 M3 is not cool. The next M2 (or whatever they call it), should be a lot like the E30 M3.

But, I don't think BMW will ever use the old E30 rear suspension again.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> But, I don't think BMW will ever use the old E30 rear suspension again. *


Maybe for understeer-loving pansy's like you they can't make it anymore. :flipoff:

Personally, I relish pushing E30's sideways through the backroads.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Yup, I've been duped, sorry guys! *


Yep, the numerous "it's" for "its" gives it away.

Ed


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Maybe for understeer-loving pansy's like you they can't make it anymore. :flipoff:
> 
> Personally, I relish pushing E30's sideways through the backroads.  *


Yea right

Twitchy is more like it. The 600lb heavier E46 will rape an E30 on any course you can think of. You don't need a semi-trailing rear arm suspension to oversteer.

It isn't that I don't like it, I loved our E28 533i. Lots of fun, but it could never be truly fast.


----------



## BlOOe46 (Dec 25, 2002)

if you put some work into the s14 motor, it can definitely make the car fast

with more then the factory 184 hp, say somewhere along the lines of 260 tuned hp, i guarantee u the e30 will eat the fatass e46 m3 at the track


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

BlOOe46 said:


> *with more then the factory 184 hp, say somewhere along the lines of 260 tuned hp, i guarantee u the e30 will eat the fatass e46 m3 at the track *


I guarantee that it has no chance


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

BlOOe46 said:


> *if you put some work into the s14 motor, it can definitely make the car fast
> 
> with more then the factory 184 hp, say somewhere along the lines of 260 tuned hp, i guarantee u the e30 will eat the fatass e46 m3 at the track *


Agreed, e46 M3 would lap it.


----------

